# Costume ideas needed..quick!



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What about an elephant? If he's calm enough that'd be hilarious! Big droopy ears stitched on to a halter and a trunk made of foam??? Here comes the white elephant? LOL

If you want to go classic, you could also do the good witch of the north.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

what about like something from a fairy tail. he sounds like that type of horse. you could dress up all fairy like (as you said) and all pretty and magical! I like that idea!!! He sounds perfect for it!!! Ill try and find some pics


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

you could braid/plat his mane and tail a few days before hand so it goes all wavey and curly, put glitter all over him, tie ribbons that are the same length as his mane right at the top so there is colour flowing down with his mane and tail, ummm....... you could get some of those stick on diamotes (sorry bout spelling) fake crystal things to stick on his face...... and paint his hooves with that black tar so his hooves are black and have a pretty sparlkly bridal. Just make him look magical. I think that would look awsome!!!! and you could dress up all pretty and where long flowing cloths that would like drape over him and down his side!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I cant find any pics of something similar to what im trying to describe, so hopefully you understand what im saying lol!

You could go all out out do something like this


----------



## Percheronbaby (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank tou so much! i really wanted input! i think i will do that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

happygoose123 said:


>


Are those supposed to be her wings or is it supposed to be Pegasus? LOL.

I really like happygoose's idea. You could do the whole enchanted fairy princess and her mighty steed thing. Whatever you do, I want to see pictures. I love percherons.


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

If you what to do fairy princess you could stick a unicorn's horn on his head. I like happygoose123's idea have fun and show me the pics. I love percherons


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

YAY!!! I had a good idea!!!! Glad i helped!!! LOL I think they are her wings but im not sure lol!!! You definately have to show us pics!!! Hope you have fun!!!


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

happygoose123 said:


> I cant find any pics of something similar to what im trying to describe, so hopefully you understand what im saying lol!
> 
> You could go all out out do something like this


OMG I love this!!!! I want a white horse now so I can do this lol. I think the horse is supposed to be a pegasus. It doesn't look like they are the girls wings, she looks like a goddess and not like an angel. If they are her wings then they look weird.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

whatever they are, its pretty!!!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

If you don't mind spending a lot of time on it, you could paint black stripes on him and make him a zebra. I've always wanted to do that with my black mare.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rider in arabic costume on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Full Costume on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Appaloosa in Native American Costume on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I think these would look good on a whuite horse.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd go for the princess look. If it's going to be at night, get a strand or 2 of battery powered christmas lights, preferably LED's, and attach them to you, your tack, and your horse (maybe).

Or you could do a zebra, or you could be Cruella Deville and your horse could be a dalmation.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Percheronbaby said:


> Alright so heres the deal, i have a 18hh pure white Percheron draft gelding who is as thick as a car and i need costume ideas and quick! I want something i can do bareback. I was thinking fairy and putting ribons and stuff in his mane and tail (which are EXTREMELY LONG) but i need a picture or something! ahh! help!


 
Take a blue cooler or something that resembles water, tape party ribbon all over it(the paper kind that rips apart for birthdays), wear a swimming suit over top some riding clothes and wear a snorkel VOILA! You can add ribbon where ever you want on his bridle etc etc from there.


----------



## Percheronbaby (Mar 5, 2009)

i think that the problem with putting wings on him is i dont know how exactly they would stay on, just because they would be in the way or spook im

what if i did a greek god on pegasus?!?!?1


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

you will still need to put wings on if you make him a pegasus.
You dont have to use big wings for the whole fairly tail thing, if any at all. You could just make little wings for you out of coat hangers and stockings and then pretty them all up.


----------



## ash01131990 (Mar 13, 2009)

i would make him look like a unicorn putting sparkly ribbon in his mane and tail and glitter on his hooves


----------

